# Firmware - 5D Mark II 2.0.9



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/firmware-5d-mark-ii-2-0-9/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/firmware-5d-mark-ii-2-0-9/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Firmware 2.0.9 for 5D Mark II

</strong>Firmware Version 2.0.9 incorporates the following improvements and fixes.</p>
<blockquote><p>1. Improves writing/reading speeds when using UDMA 7-compatible CF cards.</p>
<p>2. Fixes a phenomenon where the IS function will not work when custom function C.Fn III-2 is set to [5: IS start] and the lens attached does not have an AF stop button. This is because custom function C.Fn III-2 allows users to assign IS start to the AF stop button on the lens</p>
<p>3. Corrects misspellings in the menu screens displayed in Arabic, Portuguese, Spanish, and Thai languages.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0400032202.html">Download Here </a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Qing</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Admin US West (May 30, 2011)

I'm several versions out of date, since I did not need the video updates. This might be one i'll install.


----------



## John Smith (May 30, 2011)

What's UDMA 7 ?

The only CF card I'm aware of that claims to be UDMA 7 is the SanDisk 128GB Pro card, which is 100MB/s and 'backward compatible with UDMA 6' (read: pins are ATA, not SATA), so I would naively think it's UDMA 5.


----------



## NXT1000 (May 30, 2011)

UDMA 7 is insanely expensive, i will not be touching that product anytime soon. 

Basically this firmware has no benefit for me.


----------



## fotoray (May 30, 2011)

Items #2 and #3 were provided in recent 7D firmware update 1.2.5. Item #1 will now likely also show up in next 7D update to provide UDMA-7 compatibility. The faster CF card, once it becomes available in smaller sizes (and more affordable cost), will likely improve read/write speed when using 7D in burst mode. 

I use the UDMA-6 compatible SanDisk Extreme Pro CF card rated at 90 MB/s. Works great in burst mode. The 16 GB size isn't cheap, but at least it's available. Hopefully the UDMA-7 version will soon be available in smaller size.

The new SanDisk UDMA-7 card is currently only available in 128 GB size and 100 MB/s lists for $1500. Very prohibitive cost. This card appears to be motivated by video considerations rather than shooting stills in burst mode.


----------



## armando (May 30, 2011)

why isn't this on the usa.canon.com website yet?


----------



## christopher (May 30, 2011)

Windows only? Sorta strange.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (May 30, 2011)

Why bother adding some feature that maybe... three? four? people in the entire freaking Canon world use, and STILL no manual audio levels?! If their lenses and codecs weren't utter crap, I'd seriously be considering a Sony at this point.


----------



## anthony11 (May 31, 2011)

Huh? I don't see any feature addition.


----------



## pierlux (May 31, 2011)

adamdoesmovies said:


> .... STILL no manual audio levels?! ...



Adam, the possibility of setting sound record levels manually in the 5DII has been added since firmware version 2.0.3, see p. 140 of the revised English instruction manual, you can find it here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii#BrochuresAndManuals 

Unfortunately, your 7D can't adjust sound levels manually, but I'm pointing out this since this topic relates to the 5DII.

I'm not a videographer, but you may find some interesting stuff having a look at this site http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki which most probably you already visit on a regular basis, who knows... and, in particular, as concerns support for the 7D, here: http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/7D_support 

Pier


----------



## J. McCabe (May 31, 2011)

anthony11 said:


> Huh? I don't see any feature addition.



Canon may not fix firmware bugs, unless it adds at least one feature at the same time ?


----------



## adamdoesmovies (May 31, 2011)

pierlux said:


> adamdoesmovies said:
> 
> 
> > .... STILL no manual audio levels?! ...
> ...



I wasn't aware that they added it officially to the 5DmkII. I have a few people I work with who use a 5D, and they are either using Magic Lantern, or, more commonly, one of those little Zoom recorders that makes the whole process a huge pain in the ass. If Canon has added this to the 5DmkII, then why is the 7D, which is the first DSLR they produced with video production in mind (the 5D's feature was more of a gimmick, even if it's awesome) not getting it?


----------



## jalbfb (May 31, 2011)

christopher said:


> Windows only? Sorta strange.



It's now Mac available as well at the canon.usa site


----------

